
Pip-accel: Accelerator for pip, the Python package manager - Omni5cience
https://github.com/paylogic/pip-accel
======
kolev
I use a bunch of pip tools already, I tried this, too. I wonder why is this so
fragmented and why pip development is so behind any other package manager out
there? Recently there were breaking changes in pip and many of the tools broke
and I had to abandon them.

------
aidos
This looks incredibly useful, I'll definitely be giving it a try. Would
appreciate any thoughts from anyone who's tried it.

